# Which MTB for £500



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Been getting back into my biking recently and been out on my 15 year old Apollo meltdown.

Anyway the brakes let me down last week and I came off, knee, shoulder and pride took the worst of it.

Anyway, the wife said I should get a new bike, and we have the cycle to work scheme at work.

So looking to spend about £500 on a hard tail MTB, but I have no idea what I should get.

Give me some recommendations please guys.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Get on evans cycles. They have some good discount if you get a 2014 model


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Scott Aspect 740 2014 if you can find one new. Bit more than £500 but not a lot. It's what I have and it's truly epic. Loaded with kit.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/rockhopper-29er-2014-mountain-bike-ec052284

Worth a look


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

http://www.rutlandcycling.com/153619/products/scott-aspect-740-2014-hardtail-mountain-bike.aspx


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/scott/aspect-940-2014-mountain-bike-ec056205


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

check out www.tredz.co.uk

I've had a couple of bikes from them, they've got some good bikes for £500 aswell

29ers, even a 650b


----------



## goRt (Aug 26, 2013)

GT Karakorum was always my favourite


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Merida bikes are decent, I picked up a big7 few months back for £500 :thumb:


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

That specialized rockhopper looks good.

What you guys think about this one?

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Cannondale-Trail-6-Mountain-Bike-2015-Hardtail-MTB_73568.htm


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

Estoril-5 said:


> That specialized rockhopper looks good.
> 
> What you guys think about this one?
> 
> http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Cannondale-Trail-6-Mountain-Bike-2015-Hardtail-MTB_73568.htm


I have the 2014 version of that bike and it's been great. I've been hammering it around the local trails (Swinley Forest) all year and it's taken everything thrown at it and caused me zero issues.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

t1mmy said:


> I have the 2014 version of that bike and it's been great. I've been hammering it around the local trails (Swinley Forest) all year and it's taken everything thrown at it and caused me zero issues.


Fantastic. Is it a 29er?


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah it's a 29er. Having done a bit of research and at 6'3", a 29er seemed to be the way to go.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm 5ft10 so unsure of what size wheels will suit me best.

Most bikes I've seen are 29ers tho


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Can you buy a "bike to work" bike from anywhere, i thought you were given a list of companies you could use?
I have always been impressed on the value for money on the Rockrider bikes.

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/rockrider-540-mountain-bike-id_8293149.html


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

I can buy from halfords or anywhere that accepts halfords cycle2work vouchers


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Cannondale-Trail-29-7-Mountain-Bike-2014-Hardtail-MTB_66079.htm

I just got one of these and it is amazing value for the money IMHO. Cant fault it.

And its only £300 fully built (bar adding pedals and straightening the handle bars) delivered with some very useful set up tools. Service from Tredz was also very very good.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

All the £500 hardtail bikes are pretty much the same. You should be getting coil spring forks with lock-out, hydraulic discs and 27 speed for that money. After that it comes down to what you like the look of, if you want a 26er, 29er or 650c and the bike geometry which is all personal preference. 

I'd avoid Tredz though, heard too many stories about crap service.


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Jem said:


> All the £500 hardtail bikes are pretty much the same. You should be getting coil spring forks with lock-out, hydraulic discs and 27 speed for that money. After that it comes down to what you like the look of, if you want a 26er, 29er or 650c and the bike geometry which is all personal preference.
> 
> I'd avoid Tredz though, heard too many stories about crap service.


That surprises me, I am a fussy you know what and I couldn't fault their service and the way the bike was prepared and dispatched.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Went into halfords yesterday.

I really like the voodoo bizango.

But it's £600 and I really didn't want to go above £500.

My voucher comes in January, so unless it drops I think I'll stick to the canondale


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/mountain-bikes/voodoo-bizango-29er-mountain-bike-18


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Estoril-5 said:


> http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/mountain-bikes/voodoo-bizango-29er-mountain-bike-18


I looked at that very bike in store on the last day of their spend and save. I had it in my basket with a cheap light and had £60 off. It was recommended by a friend who knows all there is to know. In the end I held off because I wanted 650b at the time. They will reduce it again one way or another.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Can I ask, why a 650b over a 29er?

And what did you go for in the end?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Estoril-5 said:


> Can I ask, why a 650b over a 29er?
> 
> And what did you go for in the end?


Only because I had seen a Dawes 650b I liked, plus I had read a bit about wheels sizes and 27 inch may be more nimble. When I looked at the Voodoo I thought it looked a bit odd, "all wheel".

As of now, same as you, still looking, not discounting the Voodoo and possibly warming to 29er's. Just want a general run about.

That Cannondale above is fair at the price now, would not have bought it at the original price with that spec. Really wanted lock out forks.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

I get my cycle2work voucher at the end of January so I'll be buying sometime around then.

Hopefully the bizango will be abouts £500 then.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Estoril-5 said:


> I get my cycle2work voucher at the end of January so I'll be buying sometime around then.
> 
> Hopefully the bizango will be abouts £500 then.


Spend and save back on so if you add the cheapest thing you can find to the bike, £60 off. There may be more ro come. Still looking myself. Seen the Cube Attention 2015 model but full price just now.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

if all goes to plan i'll be getting the bizango!


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Bizango has arrived, I'll get some pictures up soon.


----------

